# New From JAI Orion interior



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

This is for the Moebius Orion includes Pilot copilots insert as well as passengers seating. Just paint and set in the kit


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! Nice work, Gil!


Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! Now if you'd put some pilots in those seats, it'd be perfect!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John,
I'm using Paul's PE set and found that N-scale figures fit perfectly.



















Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

so... tiny...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Very neat idea will have to pick one of those up.
Great work there.

Fortress


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, veedub, that's cute,drop another guy's product in an announcement thread. the pe interior is nice, but the build up makes it look like something out of an old lionel train.

Gil, can't wait to see this built up!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gil's products are really nice. And his website is fun and easy to navigate and buy from. I've never been disappointed with his stuff.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Steve,
Nothing against Gil's product - I've known him for years and love his stuff. The question asked was what size figures fit the kit. That's what I answered. The reason I mentioned Paul's PE set was not to confuse folks. If Gil wants me to pull the pics I'll gladly comply.

Thanks for the comments. Train huh?


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Is that guy in the cockpit wearing jeans? Looks like they got him to come in on his day off...no wonder Pan Am went bust


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry VeeDub, I didn't know 'till later it was your build, I thought is was a stock pic sorry,You did a great job That was a lot of work.
You get to pick on all my builds from now on, but that's easy..it's always _something_ in one of my builds.

I had Gil send me his Interior and the landing gear too..(it might be fun)
I've wanted to build one of the Moebius Orions since I spent a month and a half doing the Airfix kit.

Gil's interior looks nice with a little paint:
















And this is a very nice feature..He made a recess under the part so the stand will fit without any modification:

















The parts just drop in to the kit fuselage no need to build up partitions or spacers.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had to play with this interior a little bit.
it was an easy build, clean, prime, paint, mask, paint. Including soak time I only spent 2 hours getting the interior ready to install.

So, I had time to play:
















4 pieces of evergreen stock...

Tomorrow, I'll show you how much you can see through the windows.

Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Steve,
I'm digging it! Did you have to add the center aisle piece or is that included?

You'll be surprised how much you can see when it's all closed up - especially if you light it.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Rob! And thanks for fogiving me. I added 4 pieces of evergreen strip stock( two laminated together in the center isle, and two thinner pieces outboard.) 
And yeah I'm going to light her...the Orion is a great kit it almost builds itself!
Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the main parts laid out:








You know it's a great fit when it holds together this well without glue.
The cockpit like the passenger section, is designed to fit perfectly inside the fusalage without any modifications.

















Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

No worries Steve.

That's coming along nicely! As soon as I finish applying decals to my 1/1000 Refit I'm going to finish up my Clipper.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! This is a fun kit, if you really wanted to you could do a nice job and get in done in a few days.

Here is the Landing gear that Gil @ JAI is producing: I havent cleaned them up yet so forgive me...








It's in a very flash free white metal. Fit is great(these parts are just fitted together with no glue)
And it has nice detail:









Orion will look very nice "gear down"

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is where Orion is at now. Bodywork done, primer drying .
The fit is very nice!
















I'm hooking up a led strip, lights tomorrow. (After the white paint dries..lol)

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wonder how far I need to take the seam sealing if the whole thing is covered by decs?
























In a bit we will slide a led strip in there and take a look!

From the look of the ship before the tail is on I'm thinking it should be Space Shuttle Snuffelluffagis

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is Orion using one of JAI's led strips to light the interior:








The strip fits easily inside and the rear of the ship is big enough to hold a 9 volt battery.



















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I made my own windows out of acetate...








The interior looks pretty cool!










Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow -- I like that -- it looks pretty excellent! You can see it really well through the windows, too! Big difference with the window material you used over the stock windows.

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I made my own windows out of acetate..._


Love to see a demo on _*that*_

BTW: do you ever sleep? You must have 4 build going at once. What gives?

:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Remember my post in your Power loader thread?...I'm broke..and they don't pay me to contemplate the builds..lol

I cook and do laundry too...lol

Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Acetate? Excellent choice!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, it's easy to make your own flat windows.
I save interesting looking pieces of clear packaging,then just cut out what you need.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This really is the one big thing the Orion kit needs. But you need to be on your game to drill out the thrusters.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really happy with the way they came out.
They just need a bit of cleanup now..

















I'm wondering if I should carve the scallops out in the front....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I primed Gil's landing gear, and tweaked the exhausts

















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I installed the Moebius decals They aren't bad under a clear matte coat.








Next The TSDS Decals..










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like this shot...









Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Looking good Steve!

Did you light the cockpit as well???


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!

Waddya ya think about the cockpit lights?










Gil's interior shows up pretty nicely I think


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is Gil's landing gear, For now they are attached to cardstock under the shuttle.

























[Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice. Looks just like it should. I love the panel variations and grid lines. And the landing gear really work! Looks like a plausible craft.

Did you just mask the squares and rectangles the traditional way? And did you use pencil for those fine, straight grid lines?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! 
All the panel lines are the decals that come with the kit. They are nice, but don't use decal set under them, they stick tight and are a bear to position. I used water and saliva under them and they work fine that way..

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I must admit when I first saw the landing gear set for this model I was a little underwhelmed, but I think it looks terrific in use.
This is a great buildup, I have been watching this thread for a while and it keeps getting better.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Richard! The gear that Gil has done is pretty neat.
I'm not doing it much justice in these shots, but if it looks this nice simply tacked on, It would look great installed.

I like pics of aircraft rolling in on final...








I wonder what Orion would sound like after the last Sonic boom, slowing down to approach speed?










Steve


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Aaaugh! I wasn't going to light mine, but now, seeing these pics, the plan will change!  Great job!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Steve, I will send you I think they are called Air Stairs It could of been a way they boarded to the clipper. if there is interest I will cast them for sell.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool Gil I have some tiny pan am decs from Henry's sheet that should fit the stairs!
Brad, it's an easy light job and a 9 volt fits in the tailcone easily...pics in a bit

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a shot of the lighting :
Gil is also selling LED strips for Orion.









Here are detail shots of the gear Gil's kit includes the pre-cut bay doors
















Gil did a nice job on the white metal gear castings, the two mainmounts are larger and more robust than the nose gear..


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The fit of this kit is the best I've seen from Moebius.
It fits so well you can assemble the kit without glue and it holds together.

learn from my misstep: Don't add interior paint untill the fuselage is glued together. The fit is so good that even overspray(I did mask all the edges)
will prevent a perfect almost fillerless seam.

I also cracked open the finished upper seam 4 shrieking times...


















And as you know, it's a lot easier to do body work and apply paint BEFORE the decals are on...lol









Steve


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

brilliant job.inspires me to go all the way on my build.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, But I stepped on my whoo hoo several times with this build.
The seams are so nice,.. I made them worse with the wrong paint procedure

She _*is *_a pretty ship. I sent out for more clear matte paint, so new pics tomorrow!

My soul wants the cockpit lights to be red, but everyone I ask about it...pukes..
















Here I am "Zooming" Orion around the room








Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would have gone with red cockpit lighting myself- it looks great with the Moonbus and other craft
http://images.wikia.com/headhuntersholosuite/images/e/e6/Aries-1B_lunar_carrier.jpg
Why Kubrick decided to have the Orion cockpit shown without the red is beyond me. One idea is that the whole docking procedure seems to be under computer control, maybe the lights switched to red just before docking when the pilots had to be ready to override (sort of how airline pilots do little on the actual flight but manually land).


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to figure out a way to have discreet red lighting in the cockpit. she's glued shut, but I think I can "pipe" some red light forward with a red acrylic rod.....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I spent an hour or so, there ain't no way do do it without tinting the back of the cockpit window...

"Next Orion, RED Cockpit lighting"...

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One nice thing about not beaing able to afford to buy the kits on first release is that I get to see what others do and benefit from their experiences. Some builds like this one take it beyond what I had been considering, seeing the results I now have a more complicated project ahead


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Why Kubrick decided to have the Orion cockpit shown without the red is beyond me.


Well, he never used a reverse angle on the Orion cockpit, so he never needed to light the cockpit behind the pilots. Maybe he would have _preferred_ a dark cockpit (like the Orion) for the other craft, but because he had to show the rest of the cockpit sets for those craft, he had to light them somehow, and red lighting made the most sense from a technical point of view. 

Discovery's bridge was probably fully-lit to better show Bowman's reaction to Frank's "accident". Red light would have lowered contrast and might have compromised our reading of their faces. (shrug)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not a tough build at all. I caused myself more grief than needed by not sealing the fuselage first before painting and not using super glue to do it the first time.

The second Boo-Boo was using micro set under the first two aztec decs.
A simple red baffle behind the cockpit would give a nice red for night effect if wanted.

It's a great kit with a wonderful fit...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _It's a great kit with a wonderful fit..._


Glad to hear that. Got one waiting, with TSDS extended decal sheet.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Last night I knocked her off the stand as I was working on something else..

The interior came adrift, so I opened up the back, and as I was doing that, I pulled the connector out of the lightstrip...

Long story short, the cockpit will get it's red lighting, and make sure you anchor the interior in very carefully....lol

Pics in a bit


Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ah, another graduate from the "_School of the Hardest Possible Way_"!

Sounds like a happy accident to me!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> last night i knocked her off the stand as i was working on something else..
> 
> The interior came adrift, so i opened up the back, and as i was doing that, i pulled the connector out of the lightstrip...
> 
> ...


**gulp**


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's.....ALIVE!!!

Yup, back from the dead..

















Don't tell anybody, but as I was taking these pics this morning,......
........I KNOCKED IT OFF MY PHOTO STAND *AGAIN*!!!!!

Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, we won't tell anybody.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! Yup it's "zip lip" on all my fubars....lol

The last drop the carpet monster ate the cockpit windows...
Here's another way to use The JAL landing gear and a peek at my latest project.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! Yup it's "zip lip" on all my fubars....lol
> 
> The last drop the carpet monster ate the cockpit windows...
> Here's another way to use The JAL landing gear and a peek at my latest project.


Slow down a little. Have a beer. Allow your super glue cap to clog once in awhile. I can't get my own stuff done because I have to keep coming in here to see what you're up to. Jeez.
:tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _The last drop the carpet monster ate the cockpit windows..._


About as fun as looking for a finger nail.............


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I have to stay bizzy or we don't eat..lol
Having to drop so much money into the car really threw us off budget. and the commisions I have brought in have gone from bonus money to gas and groceries.

Voyager will be done today and I'll post some pics..

Steve


----------

